# Info



## Zurotrip (Sep 14, 2019)

Trying to figure out how legit my monster labs are, maybe compared to basicstero.us. any real reviews


----------



## Aries1911 (Sep 15, 2019)

Zurotrip said:


> Trying to figure out how legit my monster labs are, maybe compared to basicstero.us. any real reviews


Being 100% honest. So new to this forum too n had to look around for gear porn. YES they are good to go! They're the reason I got hooked on tren ! Hahaha !  I'm cruising their TestC right now @ 125mg! They were my first sponsor, price is a bit high but you pay for quality. Few months ago they had delivery issues but the reps over at other place took care of me n other members. I do not doubt they wont do the same here as Monster seems to have outstanding reps.
Tren-A legit
Tren-E smooth (my fav)
All their Test is g2g
Anavar is good (not my favorite compound in general)
Their blends tho?! Fuckin great!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## TripleOvertime (Sep 15, 2019)

Aries1911 said:


> Being 100% honest. So new to this forum too n had to look around for gear porn. YES they are good to go! They're the reason I got hooked on tren ! Hahaha !  I'm cruising their TestC right now @ 125mg! They were my first sponsor, price is a bit high but you pay for quality. Few months ago they had delivery issues but the reps over at other place took care of me n other members. I do not doubt they wont do the same here as Monster seems to have outstanding reps.
> Tren-A legit
> Tren-E smooth (my fav)
> All their Test is g2g
> ...


Thanks aries!

To the OP, I am a rep For monster as I'm sure you know.  Please let me know if you have any questions.  We are on several forums, please take a look at our overwhelming amount of reviews we have available.  Thanks for your interest.


----------

